# house insurance



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi i was wondering can any one give me any advice on where to go for house insurance for the torrevieja area thank you


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Anywhere but Ibex! 

Caser, Mapfre, Knights - can all look after you I am sure.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Anywhere but Ibex!
> 
> Caser, Mapfre, Knights - can all look after you I am sure.


Just to balance Steves comment out, I use Ibex and they've been great

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They were great with me until I had to make two clams......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> They were great with me until I had to make two clams......


Didnt they like seafood then?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hehe . Nice one Strav. How are you? 

Sorry I meant "two claims". Just the name gets me annoyed - that and having to hire a car for 6 weeks and being stranded at the side of a motorway in Norway for 2 hours ...and the constant chasing for information 

Going for a coffee and a sit-down!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

they've been really helpful and fast for me!!!

Jo xxx


----------

